# Job hunting difficulties on temporary spouse visa



## nele

Hi all,

So we've gotten the temporary spouse visa (which allows me to work) and have moved over to Melbourne. 

I've been having trouble finding a job (or even getting an interview) as I am on the temporary spouse visa and we don't get married until end of May.

A lot of jobs I've been looking at require at least PR. 

From what I understand with this visa, after we get married I can then apply for PR but this may take up to two years to assess?

So does that mean for 2 years, I will be unable to apply for jobs requiring citizenship or PR? 

I live in the Melbourne CBD and willing to take up any jobs - does anyone have any experience with this situation or suggestions or know of any companies that will take in someone in my situation?

Unfortunately, I don't have much experience - I was previously doing tech support at a call centre/helpdesk kind of jobs...

Thank you


----------



## Wanderer

If you have a partner visa rather than the PMV, you'll get notified sometime before the twp year anniversary of applying for the TR partner visa is up and though I think the Client Service Charter is showing eight months for processing the PR, hopefully it will be quicker.
Your marriage only comes into it if you're on the PMV and then have to apply for the TR within nine months of the PMV being issued.

A lot of people, including some employers will not have a great understanding of the steps in the partner visa process, so if a position does not specify PR or citizenship, I'd just apply and if you get an interview, just explain it _[ have an extract of the Immi info handy ]_ if you need to.
Many if not most federal government organisations require citizenship and possibly quite a few state and local government organisations which is a bit ignorant of them for I've heard of WHV holders being taken on as casuals. 
I think you just need to persevere and even if there is a job that you feel well suited to but it does have a PR/citizenship requirement do apply and attach a copy of Family - Visas & Immigration , Partner Visa: Offshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100) or Partner Visa: Offshore Temporary and Permanent (subclasses 309 and 100) to highlight in particular:


> *Applying for temporary and permanent visas*
> You apply for both a temporary visa and a permanent visa by completing and lodging one application. If you:
> 
> •meet all the legal criteria for the grant of the visa, you will be eligible for the grant of a Partner (temporary) visa (subclass 309). This visa remains in effect until a decision is made on your permanent visa, which is usually considered two years after you applied for your visa.
> •still meet all legal requirements when your application is considered after the waiting period, you will be eligible for the grant of a Partner (permanent) visa (subclass 100).


or alternately the PMV/onshore application pages.

It is more ignorance and lack of understanding that needs to get broken down.


----------



## Dexter

Nele...

If you are still happy to do call centre/helpdesk jobs, there are plenty of them out there. For many of them you don't need to be a permanent resident. Start from looking for temporary employment - it will be easier to get when you have no Australian experience.


----------



## nele

Thanks Wanderer. I'm on the PMV. I didn't think about actually attaching the documents to applications - hoping this will help.

Dexter - I've tried looking at temp jobs and even they say it requires PR. Perhaps I'm looking in the wrong places...


----------



## Alexdolman

*contract work*

you may need to try some contrat work that fits your visa first.


----------



## Dexter

Nele - avoid advertisements from recruitment agencies. Most of them have policies that do not allow them to hire anyone but permanent residents and citizens. 

Try to look for jobs where you apply directly to employer.


----------

